# Hack a fog machine timer to run 120v props.



## Allen H (Dec 13, 2010)

This is brilliant, building one this week, Its going to work a monster or two in my museum.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Now that's a handy hack!


----------



## Calloween (Mar 8, 2009)

Allen H said:


> This is brilliant, building one this week, Its going to work a monster or two in my museum.


Im going to use it to lift the door off of my coffin. So I can tune it in to make it trigger at the right moment or I can manually trigger it like I did last year.


----------



## billman (May 1, 2006)

Excellent! I will be doing this as soon as I can buy some timers.


----------



## Joe2x4 (Aug 25, 2010)

i always wondered if this was possible. i just never had the drive to take mine apart... thank you for figuring it out and posting it! there are soooo many uses for this


----------



## hirez00 (Oct 13, 2009)

Great idea ... well done. I can already think of a dozen uses for this!


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

NICE! Now I just need to figure out what I would use it for


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

Very nice. This will work perfectly.


----------



## HalloweenDan (Sep 6, 2007)

I noticed you used an extension cord without a ground........can you use one with a ground ? I didn't see a ground wire at all in your video.


----------



## Keosilver (Sep 19, 2010)

I wonder if you can expand this so that you can use one timer for multiple plugs.


----------

